# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  cần mua nhôm gá spindle dài 800-1000mm

## pulse&dir

Như tiêu đề mình cần mua thanh nhôm gá spindle , bác nào có inbox giúp em.

----------

